

Ask HN: What would make you switch from jsFiddle to Plunker? - gbadman
http://plunker.no.de/edit

======
gbadman
Hi, I'm the creator of Plunker. I'm looking for feedback on the site and for
what features I should consider adding.

The source is in Github: <https://github.com/ggoodman/stsh> (MIT)

Don't forget to check out the landing page: <http://plunker.no.de>

Here's a neat example of what can be done on Plunker, but not on other similar
services: <http://plunker.no.de/edit/ecEEbA> The plunk has several files, some
of which are coffee-script that is requested from the client-side over XHR.
This type of dynamic loading wouldn't be possible in other similar services.

Why should you consider Plunker?

* Arbitray number of files per _plunk_

* Make XHR requests to files in the plunk (think client-side coffee-script, jade, less, etc..)

What is planned?

* Download a plunk

* Resize panels

* More editing options (indent size, etc..)

* Export to Github gists

* Oauth2 login to better interact with github

* Voting/tagging/social stuff for plunks

* History of own plunks

What else needs to be done to make it better than jsFiddle?

